# Did anyone get BFP without any special symptoms during 2ww?



## naturallyspeaking (Sep 1, 2006)

HI,

Since you guys are pregnant and got BFP, I thought this is where this question belongs to.

I am wondering how many of you had NO symptoms during 2WW and got BFP?

I read many posts about not having symptoms except frequent urination, cramps and etc which ARE prego symptoms LOL...

TIA


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

I didn't have any with this pregnancy. I waited until my period was almost a week late and tested - BFP. But, no symptoms until at least a week after that.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

With my first, I started getting that "I have to eat now or I'll die!" feeling that lead to gagging if I didn't at about 8 DPO. My last two pregnancies were total surprises. In hindsight, I can tell where there were very subtle clues like slightly increased appetite, a hot feeling, slight sensitivity to smells, slightly sore nipples (which happens off and on with nursing anyway), etc. But I didn't notice them until after I realized I was pg.


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

I had zero symptoms until I was 5 weeks. Even then, it was subtle. 7 weeks hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Cramping can be a pregnancy symptom, but many times it is just a sign your period is on it's way. I TTC'ed for a L-O-N-G time so I remember very well trying to talk myself into every little twinge being a sign. I even developed these "rules" like, okay, if I get a pimple then it must be AF cause I always get pimples before AF. And a certain spot on my breasts hurt when AF was right about to come. Yup, even BFP cycle I had these, just like every other month.

The cycle I got my BFP I had given up trying. I had no classic symptoms, everything seemed completely like the previous months and only tested this time when my AF was a day late cause I am like clockwork. I almost fainted when it turned BFP! I must have taken hundreds of those suckers over the years only to see complete BFN every time.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup! And we were charting and TTC, so I was on the lookout for symptoms and everything. Ours was only a twelve-day wait, but still.  Not a symptom to be seen.


----------



## Blanca78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nothing here. I don't think I had anything recognizable as a pregnancy symptom until probably 6-8 weeks. The only possible indicator was sore breasts, but I often get those leading up to my period anyway. I didn't really feel definitely pregnant until I felt the baby move!


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in my second pregnancy now, and have never had any noticeable symptoms until 6 weeks (since LMP).


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

The only symptom I had was fatigue. I was sooo annoyed with myself for wasting winter break sleeping the days away, then after throwing up my multivitamin, I was like "oooO!!!" That was about week 6.

In my defense, I did have bright red spotting about when my period was due (and had a pattern of very light and short periods, admittedly not THAT short, but I already was expecting AF) and had reason to believe I hadn't ovulated.

Best way to 2ww ever, by the way.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

None. I simply tested because I told myself if I hit 14dpo I'd test. I was SHOCKED it was +.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not pregnant now but I had no symptoms either. I did a test because I'd had no signs of ovulation that month.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I even had some spotting 3 days before AF was due, and I sometimes did that on a normal BFN cycle. In retrospect it was probably implantation, but I had thought that everytime I spotted before AF before, so this time I was like " Ehhh, time to carry around a tampon, it's coming."

That tampon just about dissolved in my purse this week and I had to take it out and throw it away! LMAO!

I didn't have any noticeable symptoms until 6 weeks. So that is kinda good news though, you know? You're not out till the ol' witch arrives!!! I truly believe that now!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I had absolutely zero symptoms this time. And also with baby #4. And I was charting & TTC so I was obsessing over every twinge, but still never felt a thing & was shocked to see those BFPs!


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

What is 2WW?? I didn't have symptoms until week 8. One day i thought i was ovulating and did a test for ovulation. It was positive. Then for 4 days after i felt like i was ovulating. I kept testing and my ovulation strips were positive for 5 days straight. I said, no way! I hope i don't have 5 eggs popping out...one a day! DH said to google it and see if anyone else had this happen. Folks on line said go test for pregnancy and sure enough...i was pregnant. Since i didn't have symptoms, it was hard to believe i was pregnant.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

2ww = 2 week wait, the time between ovulation and AF or a BFP

The only symptoms I had were my normal AF symptoms. I always got sore breasts before my period, and I knew that the day they stopped being sore my period would come. I woke up on Sunday morning, gave myself a squeeze, found I was no longer sore and put a pad on for the day. By the end of the day, still no blood. Monday morning, the soreness hadn't returned, and I hadn't gotten my period yet either. Took my temp which was still high, and that's when I took the pregnancy test. We were TTA, and I was totally shocked!


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

I never have symptoms during the 2WW, they don't start until I hit 6 weeks. It's like clockwork.


----------



## pond3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just wanted to add that I didn't have any symptoms during my 2WW. I was very nervous but had a BFP! So, no need to worry if you aren't experiencing any symptoms.


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

This is the first pregnancy (out of three) where I actually had a symptom and it was only because I was on the lookout for it. I had a very slight increase in discharge. My first two pregnancies I had no symptoms at all until around 2 weeks after my BFP.


----------

